# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Xin tư vấn về máy cắt cnc laser!

## haconghoang

Các cao nhân và dealer cho mình xin chút tư vấn, hiện tại mình có nhu cầu cắt da ( leather ) - là cắt chứ không phải khắc ạ, vậy có dòng máy nào kích cỡ 6090 ưu điểm là tốc độ cắt cao, thì cho mình xin ít thông tin, với lại chi phí của mình không được rộng rãi cho lắm, vậy nên theo các cao nhân mình nên tự chế máy cho tiết kiệm hay là mua máy sẵn ạ?
Đội ơn các cao nhân đã đọc và tư vấn ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## thanhsang_cd

cái này bạn kím những dòng cũ, rùi nâng cấp bóng lên tầm 100w, tùy theo độ dầy, chế cháo thì tầm giá cũng vậy thui, cần tư vând thêm liên hệ mình 0937187147

----------


## nnk

tốc cao thì giá không rẻ, nếu cứng kỹ thuật thì có thể tự chế, không thì chỉ có mua thôi, bên mình có nhận hàng 6090 theo yêu cầu nhé, bh 12 tháng 1 đổi 1, hỗ trợ trả góp 3/6/9/12 tháng luôn

----------


## haconghoang

> cái này bạn kím những dòng cũ, rùi nâng cấp bóng lên tầm 100w, tùy theo độ dầy, chế cháo thì tầm giá cũng vậy thui, cần tư vând thêm liên hệ mình 0937187147


dạ bác cho em xin fb/zalo để tiện liên lạc được không ạ  :Big Grin:  không thì phiền bác nhắn cho em cái tin vào fb em nhé: https://www.facebook.com/haconghoang311294

----------


## haconghoang

> tốc cao thì giá không rẻ, nếu cứng kỹ thuật thì có thể tự chế, không thì chỉ có mua thôi, bên mình có nhận hàng 6090 theo yêu cầu nhé, bh 12 tháng 1 đổi 1, hỗ trợ trả góp 3/6/9/12 tháng luôn


bác cho em contact với ạ hoặc phiền bác nt cho em cái tin nhắn vào fb em với  :Big Grin:  https://www.facebook.com/haconghoang311294

----------

